# Rechner erkennt Monitor nicht, ABER...



## omfgTIM (6. März 2014)

Schön guten Morgen,

ich habe folgendes (komisches) Problem.
Und zwar habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut (welche Teile spielen hierfür keine Rolle).
Letztlich funktioniert alles bzw. er zeigt den ersten Bildschirm nach dem Mainboard-Screen, welcher immer kommt, wenn noch kein Betriebssystem aufgesetzt wurde. Dies ist allerdings nicht an meinem Bildschirm, sondern an dem Bildschirm eines Bekannten.

Wenn ich den Rechner (unverändert) an meinen Monitor (Asus) anschließe, sagt er mir, dass er kein Signal bekommt (sowohl unter DVI als auch unter VGA).

Nun ist es so, dass weder Monitor noch Kabel kaputt sein können, da ich meinen Laptop über das VGA Kabel problemlos an den Monitor anschließen kann und alles funktioniert.

Der Rechner funktioniert auch, ist also nichts defekt.
Warum erkennt er bloß meinen Monitor nicht? PC-Hardware in Ordnung, Monitor in Ordnung, Kabel in Ordnung..

Bin mit meinen Latein am Ende.


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2014)

Ganz unwichtig finde ich die Hardware nicht. Grafikkarte oder Onboardchip? Wenn ersteres, welche? Wenn Zweiteres, welche CPU/Board?

Ich hatte so ein Problem nie, kann also nichts sicheres sagen.

Falls es ne Karte ist: bau die mal bei deinem Kumpel in den PC und teste deinen Monitor dort!


----------



## omfgTIM (6. März 2014)

Zur Hardware:

CPU AMD Six-Core 6100 Black Edition
Radeon 7870 OC Edition
Zu Testzwecken grade nur 2 GB Ram eingebaut.

Wir hatten den Rechner gestern bei meinem Bekannten am Monitor, da funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Es kann also nicht an dem Rechner liegen.. demnach spinnt wohl mein Monitor und/oder Kabel. Wie bereits geschrieben, hatte ich meinen Laptop an dem Monitor dran, alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, versuch mal die Kombi as deinem Monitor und deiner Karte in nem anderen Rechner... Ich sehe zwar keinen Grund, warum das da funktionieren sollte, aber ich sehe auch absolut keinen Grund, warum das Zeug im Moment nicht funktionieren sollte, also...

Da kann man, mangels erkennbarer Fehlerquelle, wohl nur sinnlos rumprobieren.

Hast du seit dem Test bei deinem Bekannten den PC tramsportiert? Wenn ja, schon alle Stecker/Kühler kontrolliert? GraKa noch sauber im PCIe Slot?


----------



## omfgTIM (6. März 2014)

Der PC wurde 50m Luftlinie getragen, alles halb so wild.
Kontakte natürlich alles gechecked.. wär irgendwas nicht (mehr) richtig drin, würde der Rechner wohl auch nicht mehr ohne Probleme hochfahren.


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2014)

Okay, da sollte echt nichts passiert sein... Mann, ist das alles eigenartig, ich bin ratlos, sorry. Hoffentlich hat sonst wer noch ne Idee :/


----------



## Rayken (6. März 2014)

ansonsten mal den Monitor mit dem Kabel! bei einem Kollegen an seinem Rechner ausprobieren.

Sind die Kontakte ansonsten alle in Ordnung keine verbogenen Pins bei dem Kabel?

Ansonsten wie alt ist der Monitor, welches Modell?


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

Hast du den richtigen Eingang am Monitor gewählt?
Wie schliesst du den Monitor an?
Rechner aus, alles verbinden,Monitor an und dann Rechner an?
Oder wechselst du im laufenden Betrieb die Kabel?


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (6. März 2014)

Vielleicht hast du am Monitor nicht den richtigen Eingang, bzw. die richtige Einstellung genommen? Also am Monitor kann man ja meistens zwischen VGA, DVI, HDMI etc. auswählen. Das schon mal probiert?
Sonst kann ich nur raten, sowohl DVI, als auch HDMI und VGA anzustecken, eines muss funktionieren.


----------



## ebastler (6. März 2014)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du am Monitor nicht den richtigen Eingang, bzw. die richtige Einstellung genommen? Also am Monitor kann man ja meistens zwischen VGA, DVI, HDMI etc. auswählen. Das schon mal probiert?
> Sonst kann ich nur raten, sowohl DVI, als auch HDMI und VGA anzustecken, eines muss funktionieren.


 
Hab ich mal versehentlich gemacht, und mich gewundert, warum mein Bild so gammelig ist, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass ich vom Testen noch VGA und HDMI zum Monitor hatte, und das Ding hat natürlich VGA bevorzugt


----------

